# Annulation commande Internet



## tornade13 (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour a tous

Apres avoir commandé un Scanner Mercredi 15 Juin (disponible et livré en 24 Heures) sur le site Discounteo, ma CB débité le lendemain mais toujours rien de livré aujourd'hui, je téléphone et j'apprend que mon colis est toujours pas parti.

Pas de raison vraiment précise *Votre colis est en transit ont attend le transporteur.*

Comment puis-je annuler cette commande ou puis-je la refuser a la livraison, ont 'ils le droit de débiter ma CB alors que le produit est toujours chez eux ??

Je m'en vais chez mon revendeur local plus cher mais au moins c'est dispo.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Juin 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Apres avoir commandé un Scanner Mercredi 15 Juin (disponible et livré en 24 Heures) sur le site Discounteo, ma CB débité le lendemain mais toujours rien de livré aujourd'hui, je téléphone et j'apprend que mon colis est toujours pas parti.
> 
> ...



Salut, 
Vérifie de CGV mais je pense bien que chez Cdiscount tu es débité au moment de l'expédition.

*Edit : En fait non, la validation intervient apés acceptation du paiement.* 

Par contre comme si ton colis était affiché avec un delais de 2 à 5 jours, tu peux obtenir un bon d'achats de 10 ¤.

Sinon tu as le droit d'annuler ta commande : 

_Le dépassement du délai d'expédition peut donner lieu à une annulation de la commande dès lors que la commande n'est pas expédiée de nos entrepôts Pour cela, il suffit de contacter notre Service Clients. Dans le cas où la commande serait en cours d'acheminement par l'un de nos transporteurs (Poste / Point Relais Kiala / Transporteur / Chronopost), vous devez contacter votre Service Clients dans les 24 heures qui suivent la confirmation d'expédition, afin que nous bloquions la livraison. Dans le cas où vous recevez le colis : refusez celui-ci et demandez le remboursement de votre commande auprès de notre Service Clients. Dès que nous avons la confirmation du retour de votre colis, nous vous rembourserons dans un délai de 15 jours._


----------



## tornade13 (23 Juin 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Vérifie de CGV mais je pense bien que chez Cdiscount tu es débité au moment de l'expédition.


C'est pas chez Cdiscount mais chez Discounteo
A propos du débit rien dans les CGV.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Juin 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas chez Cdiscount mais chez Discounteo
> A propos du débit rien dans les CGV.




ooups j'ai cru que c'était une faute de frappe .... lol


----------



## Pifou (24 Juin 2005)

Pour le débit, c'est précisé au paragraphe 5.1 des CGV : "Les achats réalisés sur www.discounteo.com ou www.discounteo.fr sont payables à la commande."
C'est la façon de pratiquer de la plupart des cybervendeurs, mais il est vrai que certains plus honnètes ne te débittent qu'à l'expédition  

Pour l'annulation, tu ne peux pas refuser ta commande, par contre, tu as, comme pour tout achat par correspondance, 7 jours pour te rétracter à compter de la livraison (voir paragraphe 8.1 des CGV) ... le port et les frais de retour restent malheureusement pour ta pomme  

J'espère avoir éclairer ta lanterne


----------

